# Archery success



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

This year, I was lucky enough to take this buck. The big buck I was after gave me the slip. I was still thrilled with this buck. Below is a link to a movie that I made from the footage of my hunt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCwZoA8M ... ature=plcp

Enjoy,

Bryce


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

First off Bryce, Welcome to the forum!
Very nice video and a great buck! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

TFS congrats on a great buck


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Now that's a "quality" hunt. Good fortune comes to those who are willing to get off their arses (and ATVs) and work. What an experience and time in God's Country.

Oh yea, getting that nice deer is simply gravey on the taters!


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Very cool! Thank you for making the video, it adds a lot to the story. Very fun to watch!

I will be waiting to see your elk video.


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words. I had a great time. I enjoy working hard while hunting, even if it is for small bucks. I will hope to kill a bigger one next year. The hard part for me was passing the nice (140 class) four point that walked out in front of the big one I was waiting for. It's not like me to pass on ANY four point! It is crazy how those big bucks just seem to have the ability to stay alive. I was convinced I had killed him. Then I watched as he ran off. He and the buck I shot had switched spots as they went behind a tree and I drew back.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats man. PM sent....


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Outstanding! Nice buckie, there, too.

I'm building a video of my own solo DIY elk hunt, so I can appreciate what you did to get your shots. Thanks for learning me a couple ideas.  

Unlike you, I've got a woman back at the motor home making my supper. But your video sure brings back memories of my younger days.


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum bmc! As always, great footage you produce. Congrats!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Great video Bryce. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you again to all. I didn't know about this forum until just recently, after my bro-in-law told me about it. There is some good stuff on here. So for that, thanks RDB. And thanks Dank80. I appreciate the positive feedback. 

On a slightly different note, I was able to head up to the NS after elk last week and called in a very nice 6 point. He held up at around 60 yards and there wasn't a shot through the thick trees. He had a small group of cows with him and I think that is another reason why he didn't fully commit. I am going back up again this week and have very high hopes of sealing the deal on a bull.


----------

